
Ask a Rails Core Team Member - amichaeldurant
You can ask Rafael França, member of Rails Core Team since 2012. Rafael is #1 in number of commits in Rails. You can make questions here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;o3gUBkB2I9 If you want to join the remote meetup: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;c1pfgpg65lkav7dlq4cu0tf8rso
======
brudgers
What time?

~~~
amichaeldurant
You can join the remote meetup here:
[https://plus.google.com/events/c1pfgpg65lkav7dlq4cu0tf8rso](https://plus.google.com/events/c1pfgpg65lkav7dlq4cu0tf8rso)

It will be 03/23, 8PM GMT-3. If you cannot join, you can ask que questions
here: [http://goo.gl/forms/o3gUBkB2I9](http://goo.gl/forms/o3gUBkB2I9)

The interview will be recorded.

